# Park City Resorts UTAH



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

i was headed to bed but ill toss you a detailed response early tomorrow morning...


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

I totally forgot about this thread but since you didnt reply im hoping you never returned to it anyways ... you probably had an great day fri with all the new snow and eathers beaautiful today and should be good tomorrow. Glad you got to experience Utah with some new snow!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

dang, wish I'd have caught this thread before the weekend. Hope you enjoyed your trip and all the new snow!!


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

hahhaa its okay....we got around park city pretty well...the trip was truely a blast.
ill put up a trip report sometime soon.

but thanks for finally remembering my thread! 
i have to say i love slc/park city...my next few trips will probably be out towards utah instead of colorado...
________
How To Roll A Joint


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

w3iiipu said:


> hahhaa its okay....we got around park city pretty well...the trip was truely a blast.
> ill put up a trip report sometime soon.
> 
> but thanks for finally remembering my thread!
> i have to say i love slc/park city...my next few trips will probably be out towards utah instead of colorado...


I, too, am bagging Colorado for Utah and Tahoe. Maybe some day Colorado will call me back, but no time soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

You came at the right time man, we have not had to much new snow.


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

Park city is unreal. We jsut spent 6 days there and had a blast. I cant wait to go back. They are closing April 11th i think or would go around the 20th again.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Brighton is open until the 18th minimum ... Snowbird open until they dont have enough snow .. this year im gonna call that early/mid may depending on how much more snow march gives us..


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> Brighton is open until the 18th minimum ... Snowbird open until they dont have enough snow .. this year im gonna call that early/mid may depending on how much more snow march gives us..


Where is snowbird in relation to park city? Thanks for the info!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

less than an hour ... multi lane divided highway until you get to the base of little cottonwood canyon then its only about 10 miles up the canyon


----------

